# General Dynamics UK handed the FRES bid



## Colin1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Can we all breathe out now? 
I daresay the report will get padded out with a bit more information in the next couple of days

UK to award tanks contract to General Dynamics


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2010)

I----n----t----e----r----s----t----i----n----g.


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I----n----t----e----r----s----t----i----n----g.


If the subject matter doesn't interest you, you reserve the right to walk on by


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2010)

Colin, it does interest me. I'm am sorry if I offended you by the remark. It just strikes me as a little odd that countries are looking elsewhere for their military needs now. It use to be that everything was so top secret and hush hush and now it looks like we are becoming more integrated with each other. Not that the airtanker and the recon vehicle are all that top secret, depending on what you put in them. I guess the world economy has a bit to do with it. Again, I apologize if I offended you.


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Colin, it does interest me. I'm am sorry if I offended you by the remark. It just strikes me as a little odd that countries are looking elsewhere for their military needs now. It use to be that everything was so top secret and hush hush and now it looks like we are becoming more integrated with each other. Not that the airtanker and the recon vehicle are all that top secret, depending on what you put in them. I guess the world economy has a bit to do with it. Again, I apologize if I offended you.


Hey no worries
I wasn't offended but I did misinterpret your comment; it just seemed like a waste of ink if you weren't interested. We're cool here.


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 22, 2010)

A bit more

BBC News - General Dynamics beats BAE to win UK tank-making deal


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2010)

I should be a little more careful how I post.  

Hopefully General Dynamics will pic up BAE System's unemployed.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 22, 2010)

I think you're going to find BAE shut out of a few contracts for a while. At least that's the rumor on this side of the pond...


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 23, 2010)

I've understood that a variant of ASCOD is what GD is offering. Is that so?


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 23, 2010)

tomo pauk said:


> I've understood that a variant of ASCOD is what GD is offering. Is that so?


Correct


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I can see a need for surface vessels, not sure what is meant by the term nuclear submarine; is it nuclear powered or nuclear strike-capable? If it's the latter, who are we pointing it at?

BBC News - BAE signs £127m contract to design Navy warship


----------



## Glider (Mar 25, 2010)

Nuclear powered


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Glider said:


> Nuclear powered


Do we even need one of those?


----------



## Glider (Mar 25, 2010)

Since 1963 nearly all UK subs have been nuclear powered.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 25, 2010)

Glider said:


> Since 1963 nearly all UK subs have been nuclear powered.


except for maybe the Victoria class


----------



## Glider (Mar 26, 2010)

Be fair, I did say nearly all.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 26, 2010)

Glider said:


> Be fair, I did say nearly all.


 Not doing real well in my ESL or English as a second language course


----------

